
France is using AI to check whether people are wearing masks on public transport - seapunk
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/7/21250357/france-masks-public-transport-mandatory-ai-surveillance-camera-software
======
janusyang
This is plain old statistics ... when the fuck journalists are going to do
their homework and misuse the word 'intelligence' ?

